# Smallville "Aqua"



## WayneLigon (Oct 21, 2005)

First episode of Smallville I've seen in about two years. Not bad at all. I really liked Aquaman, that Lex is pretty much right on the short path to Evil, and Clark has finally decided to take a stand and start down that hero path.

Heh. 'Superboy'. Junior Lifeguard Association


----------



## Dagger75 (Oct 21, 2005)

I liked the JLA comment Clark had near the end.


----------



## shilsen (Oct 21, 2005)

The JLA thing had me chuckling out loud too. And Lois is right - orange and green is a really lousy combo


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 21, 2005)

"we should start a Junior Lifeguard Association or something"

"naw i'm not ready for the JLA just yet"

I'm telling ya, I LOVE easter eggs like this.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 21, 2005)

For me, a so-so episode.  It is kind of cool when Clark is allowed to "be himself" as he could be in front of AC.  I think Lex is getting less and less interesting.  The best part, for me, was Clark accepting the research assistant position.  Turns the tables: for so long, Clark was the research subject, and now it's Lex's turn...


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Oct 21, 2005)

The preview of next weeks episode made me shudder.


----------



## Jamdin (Oct 21, 2005)

I loved the way they handled Aquaman. I also loved the fact that they kept his origin pretty much intact (father was a lighthouse keeper). Arthur also commented that he was "part fish". A great episode for comic geek fans.


----------



## Mercule (Oct 21, 2005)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> I loved the way they handled Aquaman. I also loved the fact that they kept his origin pretty much intact (father was a lighthouse keeper). Arthur also commented that he was "part fish". A great episode for comic geek fans.




For the non-comic geek, was his personality pretty dead on?

Oh, and I agree with Flexor about next week.  I was starting to wonder why they'd moved Charmed to Thursday.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 21, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> Oh, and I agree with Flexor about next week.  I was starting to wonder why they'd moved Charmed to Thursday.




With James Masters in a semi-major role this year, they had to do a vampire episode, didn't they?


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 21, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> For the non-comic geek, was his personality pretty dead on?




That's kinda hard to say. They've done so much weird stuff with Aquaman for the past few years that I've lost count. I liked the TV personality best of the characterizations I've seen recently, really; it makes him more human and is closest the amiable and friendly guy he was long ago. I like that they gave him the early 'eco terrorist' bent as well. 

Interesting that the TV version had Mera's hard-water powers, though for all I know the comics gave it to him with his new hand. I thought it was really interesting that the promos referred to him as 'Aquaman'. Did they do that with the Kid Flash appearance?

Hopefully we'll see more of him. The actor said he'd be thrilled to do an Aquaman series, which I think would be really cool.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 21, 2005)

I've heard rumors that the episodes with other DC heroes serve as psuedo pilots for possible spin-offs when Smallville starts to lose steam.


----------



## Staffan (Oct 21, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I think Lex is getting less and less interesting.



I liked that Lex has taken a definite step into the "villain" role. I mean, he's done some questionable things before, but holding a man captive and torturing him for information?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 21, 2005)

Have to agree Lex is getting less and less interesting, his role as moved along about as far as it can for him not to become just the big bad, it was interesting to see his fall and his relationship with Clark but now...


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 21, 2005)

ARHHHHHH!

I missed this episode. I cought the previews last week and was eager to for this ep, but I am so used to not watching Smallville I forgot. Damn.

Can some spoil for me.
Thanks


----------



## Crothian (Oct 21, 2005)

THey did some really good things in this episode like having AC from the U.  And its about time Smallville did vampires, plus Marsters character is coming along well I liked that.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 21, 2005)

Love it, espeically when Clark got his arse kicked...right out the water  . The battle effects were nicely done, when Clark gave a double fisted punch on AC, and he literally braked on the blow...after a few feet.

Shows who is the _King _ of their element, doesn't it  . And yeah, I like the hard water ball...kinda cute.

As for one of the rumors, they *the major studios* are looking to do a movie now, with Aquaman, and it seems that the Smallville has already put the casting call on hold, cause they already got the face for Aquaman already.


----------



## Staffan (Oct 21, 2005)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Can some spoil for me?




Clark, Lana, Chloe and Lois are at the beach. Lois, wearing an itsy-bitsy teeny-weeny (but not yellow-polka-dot) bikini hits her head while trying a backwards dive, and as Clark jumps into the water to rescue her, someone swims up to her *really* fast and picks her up, carries her out of the water, and does CPR. This someone turns out to be Arthur Curry, "but my friends call me AC." Oh, and Chloe has a little talk with Clark about him not telling Lana about his powers.

Clark starts his classes at the local community college, with a class of world history being taught by a professor Fine (played my James "Spike" Marsters). Fine compares Lex Luthor to various well-known bad guys, like Hitler. Clark stands up for Lex, saying something like "Lex might not be a saint, but you're exagerrating." After class, Fine offers Clark a position as research assistant to help him with a book on Luthor, but Clark turns him down.

AC and Lois hit it off, though Lois starts out a bit stand-offish, commenting on AC's poor taste in colors (really, wearing green shorts with orange T-shirts?). Clark is acting highly suspicious of AC, and with the help of Chloe does some research on him. It turns out that he's a student at the University of Miami, where he studies Marine Biology and is on the swim team.

AC and Lois are having a friendly moment out at the beach (not THAT friendly), when AC suddenly keels over in pain and starts bleeding from his ears, at the same time as a whole lot of fish start floating belly-up. AC takes a quick tour underwater, seeing a gizmo of some sort but being driven off. Turns out LuthorCorp is testing a new sonic weapon to be used to defend ships against underwater attacks. AC sneaks into the LuthorCorp facility, applying some C4 to the weapon prototype, but Clark interferes, grabbing the bomb and covering the explosion with his own body. AC and Clark leave, do some underwater fighting, and eventually start talking.

They decide to go talk to Lex, to try and persuade him to abandon the weapon. Lex denies having it at first, and then says "Like I'd just flush the hundred million I spent on research down the drain." AC leaves in disgust, saying "Told you it wouldn't work." As AC heads for the beach, preparing another attack, he gets hit with a tranq dart.

AC wakes up strapped to an examination table, being severely dehydrated. Lex questions him about his abilities, and teases him by holding a glass of water near him, and then pours it out on the ground. Lex then leaves to hold a demonstration of his new sonic weapon for some military brass. Clark breaks in, spray AC with water, AC breaks free, and they destroy the weapon before Lex can demo it for the naval guys. Naval guys are disappointed and angry, saying "Seems your weapon has self-destructed. Way to waste our time, cueball."

AC and Clark talk some more, with Clark telling AC he'd better lay low for a while, because Lex will be trying to recapture him to study his abilities. AC says farewell to Lois. Clark asks Fine if the reseearch assistant position is still open, and it is.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (Oct 21, 2005)

The quote from Marsters' character for next week's episode ("Clark, vampires aren't real."), had me laughing out loud.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 21, 2005)

I wish I wish I'd seen AC control a fish.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 21, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> .




Damn. Ok maybe you should not have spoiled it for me. Now I am even more upset abou missing it. Any one know if they re-air episodeso on the weekend anymore?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 21, 2005)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Damn. Ok maybe you should not have spoiled it for me. Now I am even more upset abou missing it. Any one know if they re-air episodeso on the weekend anymore?



Check your local listings for I think they do.


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 21, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> I liked that Lex has taken a definite step into the "villain" role. I mean, he's done some questionable things before, but holding a man captive and torturing him for information?




I liked his quote about him having 'a thirst for knowledge, a thirst that never seems to be quenched'. Now there's the evil mad scientist I grew up with


----------



## Mad Hatter (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't know.  I don't like the fact that they intro'd Lois and the vampire thing?  Of course I haven't watched Smallville since the first season faithfully.  I like the freak of the week thing until it got kinda cheesy and then their weird focus on Lana getting inot everything and being the focus kinda drove me nuts.

That's not to say that there wasn't good episodes; there were.  But it wasn't really enough to keep me interested.  However, AC was cool and I liked Flash.


----------



## Steverooo (Oct 22, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> That's not to say that there wasn't good episodes; there were.  But it wasn't really enough to keep me interested.  However, AC was cool and I liked Flash.




What ever happened to the Batman Begins cross-over?  I thought Bats was supposed to make an appearance?


----------



## Fast Learner (Oct 22, 2005)

I particularly enjoyed AC's comment that he "doesn't do an entourage," a very funny reference to the HBO show _Entourage_, where the lead character gets the role of Aquaman in an eponymous fictional James Cameron movie.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Oct 22, 2005)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> What ever happened to the Batman Begins cross-over?  I thought Bats was supposed to make an appearance?




It wasnt a Batman Begins crossover.

For any of that stuff www.kryptonsite.com


----------



## Klaus (Oct 22, 2005)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> What ever happened to the Batman Begins cross-over?  I thought Bats was supposed to make an appearance?



 The movie being made killed any possibility of Bruce Wayne ever showing up on Smallville.

And I see nothing wrong with Orange + Green. Brazil uses yellow + blue + green for soccer, Australia uses a richer (almost orange) yellow + green for their olympic teams, Netherlands use orange + white, etc...


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 22, 2005)

I had always heard it was a Bruce Wayne cameo not a Batman cameo that would happen. And if the convince Christian Bale to do a TV apperance it could happen.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 22, 2005)

Double post


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 22, 2005)

Leave to someone, who has no true fashion sense, on good colors...Lois??  



			
				Klaus said:
			
		

> The movie being made killed any possibility of Bruce Wayne ever showing up on Smallville.
> 
> And I see nothing wrong with Orange + Green. Brazil uses yellow + blue + green for soccer, Australia uses a richer (almost orange) yellow + green for their olympic teams, Netherlands use orange + white, etc...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 22, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> And I see nothing wrong with Orange + Green. Brazil uses yellow + blue + green for soccer, Australia uses a richer (almost orange) yellow + green for their olympic teams, Netherlands use orange + white, etc...




It's also the colors of the Univeristy of Miami where he went to school I believe


----------



## drothgery (Oct 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It's also the colors of the Univeristy of Miami where he went to school I believe




And super-heroes shouldn't wear the colors of Evil.


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 22, 2005)

I guess Im really going to have to start watching the show.  Its just the whole Lex Lthor, and Lois Lane being in Smallville with Clark when they were all teenagers thing blows my mind.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 22, 2005)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> I guess Im really going to have to start watching the show.  Its just the whole Lex Lthor, and Lois Lane being in Smallville with Clark when they were all teenagers thing blows my mind.




well, its easy when you come top realize this is not the same Superman you know and love.  Lots of things are different so its like a different version of the story.  It seems comics do this sort of thing all the time.


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, its easy when you come top realize this is not the same Superman you know and love.  Lots of things are different so its like a different version of the story.  It seems comics do this sort of thing all the time.





Oh yeah, I know, it just kind of blew my convolution sensors when I started reading about it.  It just sounds too good not to watch anymore.


----------



## Just_Hal (Oct 22, 2005)

Overall I enjoyed this episode and the special effects were nice in this episode, the first epi of the season I actually really liked.  Others were good but I truly enjoyed this one.


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 22, 2005)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> What ever happened to the Batman Begins cross-over?  I thought Bats was supposed to make an appearance?




As I've read, any talk of a Bruce Wayne appearance (and there was a lot of speculation around 2003) was scuttled by the movie because they 'don't want to confuse the audience' by not having him be like the movie character, or dillute the character. It's really sad when marketers have that much power. That could always change, since the co-creator has always been hot to have a Bruce cameo, but it's currently a dead idea.


----------



## Staffan (Oct 22, 2005)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> I guess Im really going to have to start watching the show.  Its just the whole Lex Lthor, and Lois Lane being in Smallville with Clark when they were all teenagers thing blows my mind.



The Lex thing is in part a throwback to the old-school Superman, or rather Superboy. From wikipedia:


> It was revealed that when Luthor was a teenager, his family moved to Smallville, with Lex becoming a large fan of Superboy. In gratitude and to encourage Lex's scientific pursuits, Superboy built for Lex a fully stocked laboratory. There, Lex began an experiment in creating an artificial new form of life, along with a cure for kryptonite poisoning. However, when a fire caught in his lab, Superboy mistakenly used his super-breath to extinguish the flames. This rescue attempt spilled chemicals that caused Luthor to go prematurely bald and destroyed both his kryptonite cure and his artificial life form. Luthor attributed Superboy's actions to jealousy and vowed revenge. First, he tried to show Superboy up with grandiose technological projects to improve the life of Smallville's residents, which time and again went dangerously out of control and required Superboy's intervention. Unwilling to accept responsibility for these accidents, Lex rationalized that Superboy was out to humiliate him and vowed to spend the rest of his life proving to the world he was Superboy's (and later Superman's) superior by eliminating the hero.




Plus, Lex Luthor is the most iconic of all Superman villains, just like Dr Doom is the most iconic FF villain and the Joker is the most iconic Batman villain. You couldn't really make a Superman-based show without him.


----------



## weiknarf (Oct 22, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> I thought it was really interesting that the promos referred to him as 'Aquaman'. Did they do that with the Kid Flash appearance?




Yeah, they advertized him as the Flash in the promos.


----------



## Steverooo (Oct 22, 2005)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> I guess Im really going to have to start watching the show.  Its just the whole Lex Lthor, and Lois Lane being in Smallville with Clark when they were all teenagers thing blows my mind.




Huh?!?  Which re-write of the Supes story were you reading???

This is pretty much the way it was, back in the 1960s comics, back before they "rewrote" Superman for the first time...  Lois, cousin Lana, and Kal-El (Clark Kent) "Superbaby" all grew up, together in smallville, with Lex Luthor showing up after Clark had become Superboy.  There was even a white kid (Sam Jone's character), who was Clark's best friend, early on.

Martha Kent is much hotter, in this version, without the grey hair and spectacles.  Lana Lang (formerly played by Miss O'Toole, in a movie!) no longer has red hair, in this version, nor does Lois have black, nor does Supes have all of his powers, nor full control of the ones that he DOES have... and Sam's character is black.  Other than that, not too much has changed, from the original.

Now what they did in all the re-writes, who knows?  I've never read them...


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 23, 2005)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Huh?!?  Which re-write of the Supes story were you reading???
> 
> This is pretty much the way it was, back in the 1960s comics, back before they "rewrote" Superman for the first time...
> 
> Now what they did in all the re-writes, who knows?  I've never read them...




I certainly don't remember Lois back when Superman was Superboy. I think once or twice they had her guest-star, but that was it. She was never a regular; it was all Lana.

The rewrite is that Superman grew up pretty much like a normal human kid, only very gradually coming into his superpowers in his very late teens as the yellow sun energized his cells. He was never Superboy. He met Lois for the very first time when he saved an experimental space plane from crashing. I'm uncertain what Pete Ross' position was. I know in the comics that Lana knows who Clark is, but I don't know if Pete does. Pete's currenty President, if I remember correctly, since Luthor was forced from office.

Of course, I haven't read Birthright yet, which is the current 'canon' origin. And that may all change after Infinite Crisis anyway, so.. who knows? 

I know I'm an old comics collector and I suspect you are as well. Most of the readers now probably aren't even aware it was ever different. I know several people were commenting elsewhere about the end of Infinite Crisis #1 going 'Who's That?' They'd never read Crisis on Infinite Earths, or anything before that.


----------



## Steverooo (Oct 23, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> I certainly don't remember Lois back when Superman was Superboy. I think once or twice they had her guest-star, but that was it. She was never a regular; it was all Lana.




Agreed, but now re-read what I actually typed...  Especially note the usage of "Superbaby".  Lana, Lois, and Clark were all together in Smallville, at an early age (I'm guessing two to five).  Clark didn't talk very well, yet...  Anyway, what happened to Lois after that, I don't know.  When Lana & Clark were in High School, it was all about them... but Clark already knew Lois, as well, since they were kids.

Maybe you missed the relevant issues!  

Anyway, I specifically remember an episode, probably from the late 1960s, in which the three little kids were featured.  Lana gives Clark some helium balloons.  Superbaby sees something interesting, and flies over for a closer look.  The Kents explain it as the balloons lifting him up, and floating him off.  Lois then takes the balloons, and suspiciously glares at Clark when _she_ doesn't float off, as well!  Even back then, she thought like an investigative reporter!  

Anyhow, I think the writers/producers, whoever, took the parts that they wanted from all existing versions, and used whatever they thought would make the best mix...  Then they went ahead and "rolled their own" version.  But, except for Supe's powers, the changes have been mostly cosmetic, from the original.

YMMV (and no, I'm not an old collector... just old!)


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 23, 2005)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Lois then takes the balloons, and suspiciously glares at Clark when _she_ doesn't float off, as well!  Even back then, she thought like an investigative reporter!




Yeah, I remember that one. I got the impression you were suggesting it was a regular thing, her appearing in Smallville instead of just that once or twice.


----------



## Aaron L (Oct 24, 2005)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Huh?!?  Which re-write of the Supes story were you reading???





You'll have to forgive me, I pretty much only know post Crisis.


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 24, 2005)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> You'll have to forgive me, I pretty much only know post Crisis.




's cool. If you're interested, some of these links  might help you get up to speed.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 25, 2005)

Finally got caught up on Aqua and the episode before it...

Who else here expects that Clark gets pushed over the edge into being Superman by Chloe's death?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Who else here expects that Clark gets pushed over the edge into being Superman by Chloe's death?




I'm hoping they don't, but it just feels like they will


----------



## Henry (Oct 25, 2005)

The only part that turned me off was Arthur Spiccoli (excuse me, Arthur Curry's) "surfer dude" personality. I don't remember him as such, but maybe there was a rewrite of that in the comics as precedent.

And I thought the Orange and Green thing (Aquaman's costume colors in the comics) was a great easter-egg, though "Junior Lifeguard Association was the favorite.

Jay Garrick's line: "..Find some other kids like us. Maybe start a League or something..."


----------



## Klaus (Oct 26, 2005)

Actually, it was Bart Allen who said that in Smallville. And could Barry be a short for Bartholomew, like Bart? If so, that could totally be Barry Allen...

I always thought that Aquaman ought to be more connected to the nautical-sports crowd, surfers included. They are almost reverent of the sea, ecologically conscious and bring the seas to the eyes of the media. They should be Aquaman's staunchest land-dwelling supporters in the comics...


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 26, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Finally got caught up on Aqua and the episode before it...
> 
> Who else here expects that Clark gets pushed over the edge into being Superman by Chloe's death?




I kind of sense that coming as well.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Actually, it was Bart Allen who said that in Smallville. And could Barry be a short for Bartholomew, like Bart? If so, that could totally be Barry Allen...




Who's Bart Allen?  I'm not up names and such.


----------



## kitoy (Oct 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Who's Bart Allen?  I'm not up names and such.




In the comics, Bart Allen is Barry Allen's grandson.  It's not as easy as that, though, like everything else in comics it's very convoluted.

After Barry Allen's trial for killing the Reverse-Flash and before his death in Crisis on Infinite Earths, Barry was able to spend a few weeks or months in the 30th Century with his wife Iris Allen on a far-future honeymoon/vacation before he was drawn back to the 20th Century to meet his destiny.

He left Iris pregnant and she had twins, a boy and a girl, who grew up to be the super-speedsters called the Tornado Twins.  They both died young as well, but not before leaving behind children of their own.  One is named XS and became a member of the Legion of Super Heroes.

The other one was named Bart Allen, but he was born with an accelerated metabolism that aged him rapidly.  In order to offset the effect, he was raised in a virtual reality "bubble" that gave him experiences to match his rapid aging.  Unfortunately, the only programs they had available on such short notice were video games and Bart grew up believing that reality was a video game.

Eventually, his aging was normalized and he was sent back to the past to be with his cousin, the curent Flash, Wally West.  In our time, Bart took the super-hero name Impulse, which was also a synonym for his outlook.  Bart was the definition of ADD and used his superspeed to do and experience as many things as possible almost simultaneously.  He was immature, irreverent and naive . . . but also an Allen and a hero at heart.

Recently, he has become more serious after experiencing personal tragedies and being seriously wounded by Deathstroke.  He has become more serious and has taken the name Kid Flash in honor of his grandfather and his acceptance of the fact that he will one day be the Flash.


----------



## shaylon (Oct 26, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Heh. 'Superboy'. Junior Lifeguard Association




Just watched from DVR tonight, easily the best line of the night!  Freaking funny

-Shay


----------



## Banshee16 (Oct 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> THey did some really good things in this episode like having AC from the U.  And its about time Smallville did vampires, plus Marsters character is coming along well I liked that.




Who's the vampire? I missed a lot of the episode.  Thought the JLA comment was pretty funny though 

Noticed James Marsters as the professor.  Is he also a vampire in this show or something?

Banshee


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2005)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> Who's the vampire? I missed a lot of the episode.  Thought the JLA comment was pretty funny though
> 
> Noticed James Marsters as the professor.  Is he also a vampire in this show or something?
> 
> Banshee




James is not a Vampire in this show, but he was a Vampire in Buffy the Vampire Slayer.  So, having him say there is no such thing as Vampires is kinda funny.  Like X-files did with Robert Patrick saying there is no such thing as a metal man, giving that he played the part of the T-1000 in Terminator 2.


----------



## Banshee16 (Oct 26, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Finally got caught up on Aqua and the episode before it...
> 
> Who else here expects that Clark gets pushed over the edge into being Superman by Chloe's death?




Did Chloe die?  I haven't seen a lot of episodes this season....

Or are they simply hinting that this will happen?  Or is it conjecture?

Banshee


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2005)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> Did Chloe die?  I haven't seen a lot of episodes this season....
> 
> Or are they simply hinting that this will happen?  Or is it conjecture?
> 
> Banshee




Chloe is alive.  No hints she will dies though people think that her knowing Clark's secret makes her doomed and thus conjecture that shew will be dead at some point.


----------



## Banshee16 (Oct 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> James is not a Vampire in this show, but he was a Vampire in Buffy the Vampire Slayer.  So, having him say there is no such thing as Vampires is kinda funny.  Like X-files did with Robert Patrick saying there is no such thing as a metal man, giving that he played the part of the T-1000 in Terminator 2.




Ok, gotcha....I knew who he was as soon as I saw him on the show....I was like "hey, it's Spike!", then my fiance noticed.

I missed probably the first 15-20 minutes of the episode, so I only came into it when the device went off in the lake and all the fish started floating to the surface.  Consequently, I missed seeing the professor at the start.

Banshee


----------



## Umbran (Oct 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Chloe is alive.  No hints she will die...




Well... 



Spoiler



_Someone_ is going to die.  Jor-El was very clear on that point in the previous episode.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2005)

Correct, but I was going specific hints that aim at her.  Perosnally on that I was thinking it was going to be someone else.


----------



## Fast Learner (Oct 26, 2005)

She's my favorite character, so I predict her death.


----------



## Beale Knight (Oct 26, 2005)

*Another Easter Egg*

Clark's professor is Milton Fine. In the early Post-Crisis Superman titles, Milton Fine was a small time circus mentalist that (through a story device I've forgotten) became the first Brainiac (of Post Crisis DC continuity). Whether this foreshadows anything about the Smallville character or not, we'll have to see.


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 26, 2005)

Finally saw the episode on my VCR. Loved it.

Would like to see more cameos, like a young pilot pre-GL Hal Jordan.

Or a foreign college student named Diana Prince.

OBTW, I do agree, for Clark's resurrection and reinstatement of his abilities, Chloe's life will be forfeit, instead of Jonathan Kent's (even though Clark kept that from his parents).


----------



## Umbran (Oct 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Correct, but I was going specific hints that aim at her.  Perosnally on that I was thinking it was going to be someone else.




I once thought they were going to have Chloe take "Lois Lane" as a pen name, but that now seems unlikely.  While this is a rewrite of the Superman continuity, I think we can expect that they'll aim to take the series toward the commonly accepted standard, and Chloe is not part of that standard.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 26, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> I once thought they were going to have Chloe take "Lois Lane" as a pen name, but that now seems unlikely.  While this is a rewrite of the Superman continuity, I think we can expect that they'll aim to take the series toward the commonly accepted standard, and Chloe is not part of that standard.




And Metropolis isn't in Kansas that I know of, so they going to move the city?  I think they can do what they want since from what I've heard they have a lot of viewers that are teens that are not familar with the comics enough to know.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm just glad they managed to get through high school without Smallville becoming a super-powered 90210 for the most part. Unfortunately I started wishing that Lana would "give in to the dark side" after the season premier and start dating Lex - which is sure sign that even I am contemplating some weird soap opera dorkiness in the future of Smallville. I also wish they'd figure out something to do with the huge hole and dangling plot thread left open by the death of Christopher Reeve. It's like they had something planned and then just discarded a whole arc filled with decent actors and actresses that could have added something to the franchise. I'm still waiting for Hackman to show up as a walk-on, maybe as Reeve's replacement in the plot?


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 27, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> I once thought they were going to have Chloe take "Lois Lane" as a pen name, but that now seems unlikely.  While this is a rewrite of the Superman continuity, I think we can expect that they'll aim to take the series toward the commonly accepted standard, and Chloe is not part of that standard.



Maybe the death of Chloe would put Lois on the right path to becoming a famous journalist.

But in the meantime, when is that episode where she's an exotic dancer?


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 27, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I'm just glad they managed to get through high school without Smallville becoming a super-powered 90210 for the most part. Unfortunately I started wishing that Lana would "give in to the dark side" after the season premier and start dating Lex -



She might, once she found out about Clark being an alien like the pair she met. Keeping that from her is guaranteed to end their relationship (again) and her going back to Lex (partly because he can blackmail her and they will have Clark/Kal-El as their common _alien_ enemy).


----------



## Staffan (Oct 27, 2005)

Beale Knight said:
			
		

> Clark's professor is Milton Fine. In the early Post-Crisis Superman titles, Milton Fine was a small time circus mentalist that (through a story device I've forgotten) became the first Brainiac (of Post Crisis DC continuity). Whether this foreshadows anything about the Smallville character or not, we'll have to see.



We already know there's something about him. In the ending of the season's first episode, Lex has taken the new spaceship to somewhere in the depths of his LuthorCorp plant. Once it's left alone, we see some sort of black fluid emerge from the ship, pool on the floor, and then reform into James Marsters.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 27, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> We already know there's something about him. In the ending of the season's first episode, Lex has taken the new spaceship to somewhere in the depths of his LuthorCorp plant. Once it's left alone, we see some sort of black fluid emerge from the ship, pool on the floor, and then reform into James Marsters.




And for some reason no one at LExCorp had cameras or equipment monitoring that event.....


----------



## Taelorn76 (Oct 28, 2005)

I believe someone in this thread posted that they could not wait for Lois to be playing a stripper.

Well looks like you will only have to wait 7 more days.


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 28, 2005)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Well looks like you will only have to wait 7 more days.



Yee-Ha!

So, does anyone know how I could feed singles through a TV?


----------



## Arnwyn (Oct 28, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Once it's left alone, we see some sort of black fluid emerge from the ship, pool on the floor, and then reform into James Marsters.



What? Did we see that? All I remember is the black fluid emerging from the ship - did I miss the reforming into James Marsters part?

All in all, I thought that the Aquaman episode was pretty good. No annoying Lana, lots of Lois, and Aquaman.


----------



## Fast Learner (Oct 28, 2005)

It seems you did miss it, yeah. It definitely forms into Marsters.

Me, I want that Chloe pole dance scene, but I suspect the best I'll get is a heartbreaking death.


----------



## Staffan (Oct 28, 2005)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> What? Did we see that? All I remember is the black fluid emerging from the ship - did I miss the reforming into James Marsters part?



Yes. I jsut rechecked, it, and it definitely reforms into Marsters. It's the last ten seconds before the credits.


----------



## Klaus (Oct 29, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Yee-Ha!
> 
> So, does anyone know how I could feed singles through a TV?



 Rent "House of the Dead". http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0317676/

Fast-forward through most of it (since it's Uwe Boll), only pausing during a beach-side scene.

Thank me later.


----------



## Mercule (Oct 31, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Maybe the death of Chloe would put Lois on the right path to becoming a famous journalist.




This is my thought.  Turns her into an ass-kicking bulldog of a journalist.  Just another way of bullying her way through life, but with a cause.


----------



## Klaus (Nov 30, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> This is my thought.  Turns her into an ass-kicking bulldog of a journalist.  Just another way of bullying her way through life, but with a cause.



 Rise, thread, RIIIIIIISE!!!!!!

Mwa-ha-ha-ha-haaaaa!!!!!


Ahem.

So this episode just aired here in Brazil, and I must say, this is my favorite rendition of Aquaman ever. Son of a lighthouse keeper, mother died when he was a baby, goes to college at Miami to study Marine Biology, is a swimming star to put Michael Phelps to shame, all before finding out he's the sole heir to the world's largest and oldest kingdom (about 3/4 of the planet, has been around for 10,000 years). Adds so much personality to the character.

I hope whoever is writing the future series Aquaman: Sword of Atlantis (which is the new title of Aquaman's comic book) was taking notes.

Junior Lifeguard Association. HA!

What I want now is a Top Gun candidate by the name of Harold Jordan, a young Archaeology professor by the name of Carter Hall (and his fiancée, Shiera), and a drifter by the name of John Jones, who's almost a kindred spirit to Clark.

And an Aquaman series.


----------



## shaylon (Nov 30, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> And an Aquaman series.




I shall grant your wish, Klaus, but just this once!  WB producing Aquaman Show 

I hope it is good, looks to be the same producers and such as Smallville.  It would be cool if they got Vinnie Chase to play him!


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 30, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> goes to college at Miami to study Marine Biology, is a swimming star to put Michael Phelps to shame,




And the truly cool thing: Orange and Green are the colors of the University of Miami. So it explains the costume


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 30, 2005)

shaylon said:
			
		

> I hope it is good, looks to be the same producers and such as Smallville.  It would be cool if they got Vinnie Chase to play him!




That would be pretty funny. They need to have him make a cameo, at least. I wish they'd use the guy who did the Smallville episode - who has indicated he'd love to do it - but apparently not. Nothing's in stone yet, though, so maybe they will


----------

